# Hate all this waiting



## JustJude78 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi,

I don't normal post a lot on here normally just a lurker but just need a moan really...sorry.

I decided late 2011 to start on my journey to become a mommy and didn't realise nearly 18 months later I would be no further forward.

I had decided to have iui but after much investigation including a laparoscopy it was decided the best treatment for me would be IVF (pelvic kidney, curved and flat cervix), this was after I had chosen the perfect donor!! I am trying to save to have the baby and hoped I wouldn't have to pay out so much money for fertility treatment as I will need to for IVF so decided to ask my doctor if I could get treatment on the NHS.

After three weeks of waiting my doctor called me on Tuesday to tell me that I needed to make an appointment to see him because he had sent the form off to the PCT for their decision but they sent it back as he didn't realise I had to sign the last page of the form as well as the first!   Now all the waiting has to start again!!

Has anyone else had to wait so long for their treatment to start, I feel like my life is on hold!

Thanks for reading, sorry I am moaning.  

xx


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

That's shocking incompetence on the part of your doctor, get a copy faxed to PCT as well as it being posted back and then call the PCT and tell them the situation, you should not have to wait longer because of him. Don't let them fob you off. Good luck x


----------



## moononthetides (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm really sorry to tell you this but I am almost positive you won't be eligible for NHS funding. I rang up a clinic and my enquiry was about private IVF - I asked if they treated single women and the receptionist nearly bit my head off saying no, NHS funding only goes to hetrosexual couples   lovely. (I then said, very politely, that in fact my query related to private IVF at which point she backtracked and said "oh yes, we do!" but I wasn't going to use a clinic with such a rude receptionist!)

Have you looked into egg-sharing? It is massively reducing the costs for me! x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

JustJude - the waiting is tough, although it is often an inevitable part of fertility tx I'm afraid   
moonthetides is correct that very few PCTs will fund tx for single women, and those that do will do so only in exceptional cases. it is of course worth looking into it to see if you qualify but be prepared for the answer to be negative - would be worth planning for private tx in the meantime
you should get the basic investigations/tests on the NHS but the treatment itself you will most likely have to fund 
as moonthetides says, egg sharing can reduce costs but of course you'd need to be comfortable with the idea/possible implications of that
best of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## JustJude78 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you for your replies  

I wish I had thought of getting the forms sent over by fax before seeing my doctor they are with him again now, I am hoping it won't be too long before they reply. I am thinking it will be a no but if you don't ask you don't get.

I had thought of egg sharing but as I am 35 next month I have read on here that most clinics will not accept you?

I think I will just carry on saving for the mean time and not pin all my hopes on the answer being a yes from the pct. It just takes so long to save £3000!!

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

the odd clinic will accept egg sharers over 35 if the recipient agrees  I think the Lister may be one in London


----------



## JustJude78 (Nov 19, 2011)

ooooo brilliant, thank you. I will look in to that.

xxx


----------



## sweet1 (Oct 5, 2008)

Would you consider treatment abroad? It can be done at a fraction of the cost. A lot of us have gone down that road with no regrets. x


----------



## JustJude78 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi,

Yes that could be an option but I'm not sure where to go or how much it will cost? Will the flights make the cost go up?

x


----------

